# 2 of my traincases - the mostly MAC ones



## Sonya Adams (Jan 22, 2007)

Here are photos from 2 of my traincases.  These are my "Mostly MAC" cases... I've got a few others and some miscellaneous makeup bag-style cases, but these are the mother lode, so-to-speak.  One case is strictly samples, the other is full sizes.

The case with my samples in it.  I forgot to take a photo of the other case.






Sorry, had to blank out the mirror - I've been battling bronchitis and didn't want my makeup to be contaminated, so I haven't been wearing any or making up samples.





There's mostly pigments, but some glimmershimmer, glitters, all over gloss, etc. in here.





Misc samples and a HIP pigment (figure I'll probably either toss it in with an order at some point or get rid of it... it's got nothing on my Vanilla Pigment). Couple of random mini items & crappy brushes, too.





More samples, Mostly MAC pigments, but most of the glitters are Seca Brand (from family in Germany)









Xposted in Hauls - these are part of my new haul of goodies... I'll get around to taking photos of the pigments I already had later.





(my replacement olive patternmaker brushes = LOVE)





See that odd round red lipstick pot behind the lipglasses/lustres?  I keep that for sentimental value I suppose.  I used it once as a child - it was my mother's - she brought it from Germany in 1965 when she married my father and moved to the states.  She wore it on her wedding day.  The tag on the back is still intact and mostly readable, too.















My Bare Escentuals Quad II - a replacement also - this quad has THE best colors in it.









My MSFs (& a Studio Fix that popped in the photo)





My cheapies and my MAC - I love them all.





More cheapies, but they're pretty awesome for how cheap they were!






























My HIP shadows - I dug a chunk out of the Blue though - had to have something smaller in my purse at some point.





And this is what I carry in my purse and quite often travel with.  I put my pigs in dram vials and carry them in case of accidents, theft, or confiscation at airports (big mean TSA people need to learn their handbooks, damn it!!!).


----------



## mistella (Jan 22, 2007)

Everything is so neat!! I love it! Where do you buy those little vials (in your last picture)? They're so cute and that is a good idea


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm love your stash, gettng jealous here, lol! 
I really like the vial idea too, and you're very well organized!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 22, 2007)

I love your stash, gettng jealous here, lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really like the vial idea too, and you're very well organized!


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome collection! i love how organized everything is!


----------



## thatcamgirl (Jan 22, 2007)

is that metal rock? *jealous*


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thatcamgirl* 

 
_is that metal rock? *jealous*_

 
Yup, and she's for sale on LJ right now in Mac_Cosmetics.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (wrong color for me)

For everyone else:  I've had gold vials sitting in storage for years... I have hundreds of them (they're 5/8 dram for 1/4 and 1/2 tsp sized samples and 1 dram for larger).


----------



## MACFreak (Jan 23, 2007)

my jaw has drop from seeing this


----------



## TheRitz (Jan 23, 2007)

gosh, im so jealous. =-p


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Jan 23, 2007)

Loving your collection!  It is all kept so neat and tidy too.  I love that you kept your mums lipstick


----------



## baby_raindrop (Jan 23, 2007)

Oooh, I'm jealous of all your pigments! *lol*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 27, 2007)

Great collection.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## mzreyes (Jan 29, 2007)

wow.. everything looks so nice and organized. and clean!


----------



## rchickos (Jan 29, 2007)

Aww I love seeing the stuff you got from me in your train case!  I don't know why but that makes me feel so special.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great collection!  I wish I were that organized.


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 14, 2007)

im just drooling and wiping it off...and then drooling some more then wiping it off!!! this is amazing...i love MU PORN...haha!!!


----------



## CHICGIRL (Sep 11, 2007)

amazing collection :O


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 11, 2007)

love it all!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice collection.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like that traincase.


----------



## suziecutie (Sep 11, 2007)

I love your collection.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 12, 2007)

Lovely!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 12, 2007)

You have lots of great stuff!!


----------



## jakluk4 (Sep 13, 2007)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!  so NICE!  Love BE liners!!!!  Thanks for letting us peek!


----------



## Miss_M (Sep 16, 2007)

I love your stash, and it's all so well organised !!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 16, 2007)

I love all your piggies.  Great stash


----------



## This Is Mine (Sep 16, 2007)

great  collection!


----------



## Althea (Sep 16, 2007)

Your colection is amazing.


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Sep 30, 2007)

yours is sooo neat. i have to clean mine all the time. love it


----------

